# Shattered Life



## Courage2021 (Jun 9, 2021)

A week ago, my mom's friend found a picture of my significant other with another woman on FB. After much research, we discovered he was in a relationship with the woman (she did not know we lived together for 7 years). He had purposely created a dating profile on a dating app and met this friend of my mothers. I've also discovered that they had been in a relationship for 6 months. I further discovered he had been meeting her friends, family and children...all while making lifelong, future plans with me, too. I've kicked him out and am absolutely shocked and devastated. My life has been upended and I'm struggling to trust anyone, including my own feelings. In his absence, I've since found evidence that he was in another relationship for 2 years with another woman. All they while, he's showering me with affections, love, kindness, promises of marriage and children. I truly believe he was never going to leave me but he was never going to be devoted to me either. He has lied and manipulated so many and I truly believe he has Narcissistic Personality Disorder and he needs so much attention, admiration, love, affection, and sex...more than one woman could ever provide. I'm reeling...I just can't believe he never truly loved me. I'm not sure I have a question, I just need to share. I don't want to feel alone.


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

Hey don’t be alone!!

When I was in my early 20s I worked with a vibrant 40yr old single mother. She was amazing, and gorgeous to boot. We became great friends (still are, she was always like a mother-figure to me).

She told me for her entire marriage, her husband had a ‘travelling job’... well, he actually had a wife and child in another city!! She said she was a wreck, but quickly got rid of him and so did the other poor woman. I’ve known her for 20 years now, the man’s got piles of kids everywhere, he just kept doing the same thing, two separate lives for decades 😂. I don’t mean to laugh, but you kind of have to?

You are so blessed!! My friend is still doing great, she’s in her 60s and she taught me that life gives you the best presents in the worst ways sometimes!! You’ve got to see it like this, you’re going to be ok if you want to be.


----------



## RNSoSo (May 19, 2021)

I am sorry to hear you are going through this. It is an extremely difficult situation to be in, but know that it does get better and you are not alone!


----------

